

Why I'm Won't Buy an E-book Reader -- and When I Might - adg001
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~smb/blog//2010-01/2010-01-13.html

======
joshuarr
"Why I'm Won't Buy"? Are you seriously attempting to discuss literature?

